# 1/10 GTP Bodies



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anybody still making GTP bodies for 1/10 scale. Used to race them on road and loved them.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page4.html


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think ALL of Gary's bodies are 200mm or 190mm. The *Old* GTP's were the 235 mm's.

I believe Parma still makes a 1/10th WIDE (235mm) Open cockpit (TOJ Style) in .040 thickness for the on-road NITRO 1/10th cars. It would probably be a good fit on electric too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If you look you can still occasionally find unpainted Protoform 1/10 (wide) pan cars bodies out there. Here is a link on Stormer Hobbies that might help you (http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...3=&pn=&mterm=&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0). It appears that Mcallister may have some bodies that would fit a wide pan car on this page (http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page10.html)


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Good call INDY - I forgot about these








from McAllister.

I use to run the Toyota YEARS ago.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the research guys. Didn't know Mcallister did GTP bodies besides the Sebring. I'll be sure to check stormer too. Thanks again!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I have some old but new never painted Bolink Nissan GTP-Toj even a Porsche 962- and a red but not mounted Ferrari GT all wide.
Bill


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I saw this and thought that I'd post it so that you could see it too. https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=cs&pn=PTI920001


----------

